# 6yr old and Safety Harness



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

What safety harness have y'all put your 6yr old in? He is about 35lbs. The ones that I have seen all start at about 50lbs or so. Will this work? Is there any other good ideas out there that works? We will be about 25ft up....I've gotta have him in something.....but we are both new to bow hunting so just seeing whats out there.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Man I think that a good ground blind would be a way better set-up if you want to take a youngster bowhunting rather than 25ft up a tree. 6yo fidget and get bored really easy, little bit easier to conceal that with a ground blind.

Besides, 25ft is waaaaaay up there. But then again, for me, anything above 4 ft off the ground is too high!

Just my .02


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Shaky said:


> Man I think that a good ground blind would be a way better set-up if you want to take a youngster bowhunting rather than 25ft up a tree. 6yo fidget and get bored really easy, little bit easier to conceal that with a ground blind.
> 
> Besides, 25ft is waaaaaay up there. But then again, for me, anything above 4 ft off the ground is too high!
> 
> Just my .02


My exact thought. I have two 14 yr olds and dont like putting them up a tree. I know if something happens, mom will blame me. I usually keep a protable blind to use when they go with me. Its like a tent, so they can even get some sleep if they want too.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

go with ground blind. Safer and more comfortable for both of you. It will hide movement and keep off rain.


----------



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

I think y'all are correct....I do have a ground blind that I will use. It's just he want to climb that tree really really bad but ground blind does make the most sense. Thanks!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

just yakin said:


> I think y'all are correct....I do have a ground blind that I will use. It's just he want to climb that tree really really bad but ground blind does make the most sense. Thanks!!


Thank you. Please do not put a child in a 25 ft foot tree stand.

I know my hunt would be much more enjoyable not having to worry about the possible problems. Hook him up with a pair of snakeboots to make up for him not being able to climb the tree.


----------



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Thank you. Please do not put a child in a 25 ft foot tree stand.
> 
> I know my hunt would be much more enjoyable not having to worry about the possible problems. Hook him up with a pair of snakeboots to make up for him not being able to climb the tree.


I did close out the thread by saying thanks and I wasn't going to put him in a tree, but to clear things up.....they do make a youth harness for young hunters to climb up a tree and hunt. There are other products out there for adults and children to make it a safe climb. I was just wanting to know what works best/best results from experience. Teaching safety to my children is my priority, not to hurt them.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

A key consideration to the use of any harness related to weight is the rating. Harnesses are designed to deploy (if equipped with a shock absorbing lanyard) to reduce the jarring motion between the fall and running out of lanyard. There is a good chance the harness may not have deployed with 35 # of weight for a 50# rated harness. It would still have been better than nothing.

Too many things to factor.... Set up a good ground blind.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Duct tape him to a big branch. If you point him slightly down, he won't pee on himself when it's time.

Seriously.....I DO advocate teaching children how to climb. I started mine when he was about 6. He's confident enough now at age 11 that I don't worry about him as much. Now...as for hnting out of the tree....well, these guys covered that already.

Kudus for taking your 6 yo hunting. Mine is on his 3rd "carry his own gun" season, 5 season total.


----------

